# Esto sí que es 3D - Proyección imágenes 3D



## Ardogan (Dic 20, 2008)

Vean el video:

http://gl.ict.usc.edu/Research/3DDisplay/

Ssspetacularrrr papá


----------



## lalex (Dic 20, 2008)

jojjjoojjo,, terribleeee




uuu,. y ame imaginoo en un par de añoss.. TV 3D,,, :O    jojo




Salu2,, terrible el aporteee




TERRRIIBLEE !


----------



## Guest (Dic 21, 2008)

mas viejo que el mear y creo que eran 16000 FPS, asi que con tranquilidad.


----------



## Dano (Dic 21, 2008)

Wow, yo quiero uno de esos, creo que esos sistemas tienen mucho potencial y van a ser muy comunes dentro de unos años, es algo que llama la atensión del publico en general, a quien no le gustaria tener una television en 3D


----------

